# Vehicle Imports Temporarily Suspended



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Due to blockades and complaints from citizens Mexico has suspended all permanent vehicle imports. . Sorry I had a bad connection and the title should read: Vehicle imports temporarily suspended .


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Due to blockades and complaints from citizens Mexico has suspended all permanent vehicle imports. . Sorry I had a bad connection and the title should read: Vehicle imports temporarily suspended .


I'm not in a position to care - but your post is a little vague. Is this something that Aduana DF is imposing or a particular border crossing ? I believe these days you must first export your vehicle from the US before importing it into Mexico. So does this recent change catch a person in between ?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I must apologize. I saw the article in Mexico Daily News. My internet is horrible and when I tried to link the article it would not work. But to make matters even more embarrassing the article was 2 years old. I have written that online newspaper and asked them to please not publish news that is 2 years old. I should have seen the date. My bad!!


----------

